# Crew show photos



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of Crew with Cortney, the cropped one is his first time out with her (WD/BOW), and the other is his major (talk about being in your underwear!)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

God,what stunning dog!.Love him!!.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hubba hubba....what a hunk 'o' Gold he is


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

He is stunningly beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW...what a great length of neck!! Too many dogs today have no neck at all. Don't know how on earth they could carry a duck :scratchch

Good looking boy...for future reference of course


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

*WOW *
Just gotta love him. Very handsome Boy!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's easy on the eyes, yes, but even better, he is a mushy, happy, fun-loving doofus.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Gorgeous and incredibly mushy and happy.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

wow!!
huge Congratulations On That Stunning Boy And His Accomplishment Today At The Nationals. That's A Boy To Be Watching For Sure.
way To Go Crew, Courteny And Momma Laura!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Good lookin boy, Laura!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

handsome dude !


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Crew really is a good looking Golden! How old is he and who is the dam and sire?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Happy said:


> Crew really is a good looking Golden! How old is he and who is the dam and sire?


Thank you. He is 2.5, and out of Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com, by Ch Justmoor Teran's Famous Amos.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW wow wow...he is one beautiful boy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, he is just beautiful!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

very handsome boy!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Beauty and style: Zoom must be proud of her stunning son!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Beauty and style: Zoom must be proud of her stunning son!


Actually, I think she can't wait for him to come home so that she can drag him around by the lips, steal his favorite toys, and take dust baths together.


----------



## 3kidsandagoldenpuppy (Aug 16, 2008)

wow he is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

He's beautiful!!!!! (but tell him that he's VERY handsome)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at that face!!!!! Focused, focused, focused!!!!


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Cortney is cute!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very handsome boy.....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a very handsome boy you have! You must be very proud!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Actually, I think she can't wait for him to come home so that she can drag him around by the lips, steal his favorite toys, and take dust baths together.


 
Ah... now that's probably Crews real beauty secret... exercise and dust baths. He is stunning.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy!


----------

